# New Warm Water Hatchery.....



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

News on the street is that there will be a new warm water fish hatchery in Utah to raise Tiger Muskies. As we all know, Utah can't import tiger muskies and there will most likely be changes in the tiger muskie regs because they are loosing age classes. This new hatchery, located along the Wasatch Front, would be used to keep the brood stock to produce the tigers. Great news in my book.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeahaw! :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

what/whos the source of the "street" news. if its a fact that would be GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a warm water fishery. Would they be raising catfish and other warm water species as well?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

It is good news, but before it can happen, they need to find a fishery back east that is not infected, hopefully they will beable to find somewhere to get the fish.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got an idea... let's just get a northern and a muskellunge throw them in a community pond, turn the lights down, provide some alcohol and see what happens!  *()*


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The source for information is solid, 110%. There are available sources for certified brood muskies. I have never fished for tiger muskies, but I am pleased by the progress. The main reason for the hatchery will be for tigers, but catfish will also be an important component. Very good news for those who enjoy warm water species.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

oh man theyre a ball! if you find yourself ever so inclined to do so, look me up. i cant guarantee a catch but you can put your eyes on a couple _*gators*_ at the very least.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So what lakes do they intend to put the muskie into? Throw some in utah lake maybe you can turn it into a decent fishery?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> News on the street is that there will be a new warm water fish hatchery in Utah to raise Tiger Muskies. As we all know, Utah can't import tiger muskies and there will most likely be changes in the tiger muskie regs because they are loosing age classes. This new hatchery, located along the Wasatch Front, would be used to keep the brood stock to produce the tigers. Great news in my book.


Please let us know your source for this info.
The last that I have heard from The DWR is that the Springville Hatchery is looking at raising Perch in the old part of the hatchery. [They can't use this water for trout any more.]
Catfish can't be raised in Northern Utah because the water is too cold.
Southern Utah presents a different problem.
The Feds won't allow raising catfish near waters that hold endangered fish like the Humpback Chub and the Razerback Sucker.
Yes the DWR is looking at a way to make it possible to raise some warm water fish in Utah, but to my knowledge, nothing is in the works yet.
I hope that you have new information that is more promising.
Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Per an e-mail with a very reliable DWR source, here's the cut and pasted info from that e-mail... :wink:

*My questions to DWR POC:*

Any news on re-stocking time frame fro tigers and if VHS clean pikes/muskies have been found? Is the DWR still considering having it's own brood stock using Recapture reservoir? Finally, any movement possibly on increasing the legal size limit from 40" to a larger size. Thanks for what every info you can pass my way.

*Answers back from DWR POC:*

I wrote a funding proposal for Habitat Council last week for $35K to add to the $15K that Blue Ribbon Fisheries Advisory Council earmarked for construction of a warmwater grow-out facility. We'll see what happens, but so far, it looks good. That is where the brood muskie would be housed as well. Recapture would still be the northern pike source. I can't answer any fisheries regulation questions as I'm not doing that any more. I doubt anyone would seriously consider raising the length limit though.

So, there you have it... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't want to say much more until the ground is turned and the UDWR makes an official announcement. K2's previous post is spot on, with the additional info that the Habitat Council approved the monies asked of them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Why would you want the size limit increased? I understand that tiger musky are in limited quantity at present, and thus anglers want musky protected so that we can continue to catch them as long as possible.

I guess my question is this: If someone catches a 40+" tiger musky and let's it go, what happens to that fish? Does it really get caught again (and again, and again)? At some point, that fish will die. It is inevitable that the fish will die. Old age will catch up to it eventually. At some point, fishermen need to be able to harvest fish prior to the fish dieing of natural causes. I don't see the point in pushing the limit higher than the current 40". Chances are those fish won't ever be caught a second (let alone a third, or fourth) time even if released. If anglers choose to release them on their own, great. 

I don't believe that increasing the limit above 40" provides any biological improvements for the fish.


----------

